# 137 lb. weekend!!!!!!!



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

What a wwkend! Went out this past weekend and fun was had by all. Started out on Saturday on the Ohio River, Bellville Pool, and didn't do to well. The river was up and they were letting her flow at the dam. Set up in several spots, but the current was so strong, and going down so fast we packed in.
Sunday morning started out at camp. They let the water down almost a foot over night and it was looking beautiful!!!! Since my brother and his family had to be back home soon. As we were getting ready to pack up my sis n law's pole started zinging!!!!!!!!!! After a 20 min. fight she landed her biggest Flat ever, 36,12 lbs. It beat her best by over 12 lbs. and was worth every bit of waiting.


















After taking them back to the dock, I had a little time untill my next fishing partners showed up. I went to the other side of the river where another smaller river runs into the Ohio. I set up just at the edge of where the dirty water and clean water came togeather. I couldn't keep the poles in the water. I caught a dozen or so 2 to 5 lb.ers, channels. Since I still had time, I moved on to where another creek came in, just to see if there was a pattern to these fish. Sure enough, anchoring in the same place where the two colors of water came togeather produced equal results.
Bob and MillieBob finally showed up and it was getting kinda late so we went ahead and set up for a night of Flattys. Again not much action until MillieBob landed a 10lb. flat. Then it was Bob's turn. Another nice fish weighing in at 31.28 lbs. , 42 inches. Also his biggest fish to date. :B 

All together we caught a total of 137lbs. of fish in two days fishing. Can't wait untill my sunburn goes away so that We can get back after them.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just to put everyones mind at ease, all fished were C & R, exept for a couple of 2Lb. channels we had for our sure lunch on Monday.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice fish ClickerCrazy!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Marshall

I've been watching your posts and have been thinking on tryiing for some of those smallies you've been slaying!!!! Maybe someday we can trade a weekend of Catfishing for a weekend of smallie fishing.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - nice weekend of fishing, congrats on getting the pattern nailed


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck...... Sounds like we need to head out! 

I'll follow you in my little V.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We were out sun night channels were hitting like crazy for about 5hrs


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

NIce fish and good job on the release. It sounds liek a fun time. I plan to do some serious flathead fishing this summer. What did you get the flats on?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, that's a story in its self. We planned on using gills we caught from a smaller river that day. After about 3 hrs. of fishing for them we finally caught 5 gills, put them in my basket, raised the anchor, and promptly drug them behind the boat for a mile or to just make sure all our effort went out the window  

So we ended up using them for cut bait and spent $15.oo on goldfish. I hate spending money on bait, and I'd complain more about it, but since We caught big flats on the goldfish, I'll just leave it to fate.


----------

